
Spatio-Temporal Handwriting Imitation - yread
https://lme.tf.fau.de/pattern-recognition-blog/spatio-temporal-handwriting-imitation/
======
gumby
This is interesting work, though not what the Americans call “cursive” (their
term for joined-up or _Schreibschrift_ ).

The style used in these examples would be considered “printed” or block
letters. . I like that it embraces two different forms of, for example, ‘t’ —
my handwriting (both joined up and block forms) exhibits a number of
contextually chosen alternative forms and ligatures that I somehow unwittingly
developed over the years — in particular relaying to t, g, q, and z. I wonder
if that is common — I rarely read anyone else’s handwriting any more.

~~~
mkaic
I also alter ligatures and diacritics depending on the context— y, g, i, and t
especially.

------
ashleysmithgpu
Does anyone write their S's from the bottom up?

